# 3D Formen im Web bearbeiten



## pzypher (3. Okt 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein persönliches Projekt vor mir und würde euch gerne um eure Meinung bitten:

Ich möchte eine 3D Form (z.B Zylinder) im Web darstellen, die in allen Achsen gedreht und gezoomt werden kann. Außerdem soll man die Oberfläche der Form bedecken können, z.B durch ein Bild das hochgeladen wird und dann über die Oberfläche gelegt wird (beim Zylinder um den Mantel). Soll im Grunde ein simpler Oberflächendesigner für 3D Formen werden.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich das am besten umsetze. Java Applet mit dieser 3D Lib? Flash? HTML5?

Gruß


----------



## Sym (3. Okt 2012)

Wenn ich da noch keine Erfahrungen hätte, würde ich mir CSS3 und HTML 5 ansehen wollen.


----------



## pzypher (4. Okt 2012)

Danke

Sollte ich noch auf die Kompatibilität mit vielen Browsern Wert legen, welche Alternative würds geben? Ich denk mal mit Flash würde es sich auch realisieren lassen, da gibts aber halt die altbekannten Nachteile!?

Gruß


----------



## Templarthelast (9. Okt 2012)

Die wohl eleganteste Lösung wäre das angesprochene css und html5. Die einfachste Möglichkeit dagegen wäre Flash und ein Mittelding WebGL


----------

